

PyData London at Level39 Canary Wharf (Feb-21 to Feb-23) - jamesdutc
http://pydata.org/ldn2014

======
jamesdutc
This will be my fourth PyData after NYC 2013, SV 2014, BOS 2014, and NYC
2014...

This conference series is great!

